# Help with this set up.



## visionlingo (Jun 21, 2014)

hey guys. im joshua amateur photography. ive freelanced mostly around, and recently asked to take night club live performance photos for a friend. Well, today is the big night, ive never done nightclub photos. this is what i have:

Canon Rebel T3
30-80mm standard lense
Canon speedlite 200E
160-piece-LED video light

help me out here can it be done? and how?

My photos 
https://www.facebook.com/VisionLingo


----------



## CAP (Jun 21, 2014)

If you planing to take lots of shots be sure to bring extra battery's for your flash they run out quick.


----------



## visionlingo (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks for the reply, i will. Question so i should be okay with what i have to get decent photos?


----------



## CAP (Jun 21, 2014)

Well with any setup you would be able to get some shots,

And that is a Semi wide angle zoom so you may need to get close to get your shots in 80mm is still kinda wide.

But given what you have i think you should do alright.  I have not played with the rebel much but it will do fine.

If you want to know what i would use its.

My 5D Mark III with a wide angle 24mm or wide angle zoom 28-70L and a EX600-RT with a external battery pack for more shot life.
I would use that to capture the crowd and dj in one shot also night clubs have low light so primes are better plus i will need at least a f7.1 aperture so i can get my depth of field of for a wide angle shot.

My 1DX with a 70mm-200mm f/2.8 for my close up shots and singles of people dancing or the dj that way i can still get shots from a far and my 1dx has very high iso quality so can crank it up to 25k iso if need and still get some good shots .

But this set i use at weddings even and is my all around go to setup.


You can never go wrong with the above setup.

Hope this helps.


----------



## visionlingo (Jun 21, 2014)

thank again cap, i feel a little better. yeah nice gear cap time to.. lighting is the biggest worry. how to point it..ive read not on the hotshoe and directly at the subject


----------

